# emphysematous change?



## jifnif (Apr 23, 2010)

What do you code when there is no indication listed for a chest xray and the only finding is emphysematous change?  I have so many issues trying to find something for chest xrays sometimes


----------



## AuntJoyce (Apr 23, 2010)

*Emphysematous change...*

I'm gonna toss my 2 cents into the ring and say go ahead and code emphysema - my reasoning:  in order to have emphysematous changes, you must first have emphysema.

I think all docs need to take a coding class to fully appreciate how insufficient their wording is sometimes...

Have a good one


----------



## jifnif (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks, i usually do code it and am just looking to back it up.  guess i shoulda known that before coding it but i have so many that i am unsure fo it is where do they rate on the priority of asking list?  thansk again!


----------



## JulesofColorado (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree with Joyce.


----------

